# Ants



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I haven't got aroun to getting any Combat, since Spring has rolled around. So, I've got a few ants in the kitchen. I scooped up a few an threw em in. Leonard (my P) got pretty excited and took a few nips at them but none disappeared. I couldn't tell if he was missing them or spitting them out.

Anyone else ever try feeding ants?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. ants, no. Flies, spiders, moths and ladybugs maybe.







I dont really care to be cautious with insects. No threat or worries unless they're venomous.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no to small..


----------

